# Camera to complement your phone



## dolina (Oct 22, 2017)

Are you looking to buy a camera to complement your smartphone but dont know what to get? Then read on!

If size & weight are important and you have no plans to buy a 2nd lens then a point & shoot with a large image sensor like those found in a Four Thirds, APS-C, Full frame camera may be of interest to you.

Large image sensor allows for better image quality than any and all smartphones.

Their built-in lens tends to have faster f-number than the kit lens of mirrorless or dSLRs.

They also have WiFi, Bluetooth and NFC to complement and connect to your smartphone.

Listed below are some of these cameras that are smaller & weigh less than their mirrorless counterpart. These are accurate as of the date of this posting.

Full Frame
- Leica Q (Type 116) < looks like a Leica M camera but with auto focus and auto aperture
- Sony RX1R II
- Sony RX1R
- Sony RX1

APS-C
- Fujifilm X100F
- Ricoh GR II
- Canon G1 Mark III
- Fujifilm X70
- Leica X-U (Typ 113)

Four Thirds
- Leica D-LUX (Typ 109)
- Panasonic Lumix DMC-LX100

Another option that offers higher utility may be buying a flagship phone like a Google Pixel 2 or iPhone 8.

You may leave your new camera at home but never your phone.

The best camera you can ever own is the one with you always.


----------



## dolina (Oct 24, 2017)

This buyer's guide is tailored for casual photogs and not too much on serious photogs

I completely forgot that Nikon had mirrorless offerings. 

1.5"

Canon PowerShot G1 X Mark II 
1"

Sony RX0 1.0"-Type Sensor Ultra-Compact Waterproof/Shockproof 
Canon PowerShot G7 X Mark II 
Sony Cyber-shot DSC-RX100 V 
Sony Cyber-shot DSC-RX100 III 
Sony Cyber-shot DSC-RX100 
Canon PowerShot G9 X Mark II 
Panasonic Lumix DMC-LX10 
Canon PowerShot G3 X 
Sony Cyber-Shot DSC-RX100 IV 
Canon PowerShot G9 X 
Canon PowerShot G5 X 
Sony Cyber-shot DSC-RX100 V 
Panasonic Lumix DMC-ZS100


----------

